# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  سجل حضورك بذكر يا الله عشر مرات

## محسوني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اخواني اخواتي سجل حضورك اليوم بذكر 
يا الله عشر مرات 

يا الله يا الله يا الله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله يا الله ياالله ياالله

----------


## اهات كربلاء

ياالله
ياالله 
ياالله
ياالله
ياالله
ياالله 
ياالله 
ياالله
ياالله
ياالله
جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك
جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يالله يالله ياالله ياالله يالله

يالله ياالله ياالله يالله يالله

يسلموا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا الله يا الله
 يا الله ياالله
 ياالله يالله 
ياالله يا الله
 ياالله ياالله

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*يا الله يا الله*
* يا الله ياالله*
* ياالله يالله*
* ياالله يا الله*
* ياالله ياالله*


*ارحمنا برحمتك


*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

يا الله يا الله
يا الله ياالله
ياالله يالله 
ياالله يا الله
ياالله ياالله

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياالله*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة*
*وجعله الله في ميزان أعمالك..*
*..دمت بعين الله ورعايته..*

----------


## MOONY

*يا الله يا الله
يا الله ياالله*
*ياالله يالله*
*ياالله يا الله*
*ياالله ياالله*


*ارحمنا برحمتك

**
*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

ياالله

ياالله 
ياالله
ياالله
ياالله
ياالله 

ياالله 
ياالله

ياالله
ياالله
جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يا الله يا الله
يا الله ياالله
ياالله يالله 
ياالله يا الله
ياالله ياالله*
*في ميزان اعمالك ..*
*موفق بأذن الله..*

----------


## khozam

ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله
 ياالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياالله

جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة
وجعله الله في ميزان أعمالك

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله
يسلموووو وجزاك الله الف خير
تحياتي
ريووووش

----------


## في الانتظار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا الله يا الله يا الله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله يا الله ياالله ياالله

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

ياالله
ياالله 
ياالله
ياالله
ياالله
ياالله 
ياالله 
ياالله
ياالله
ياالله
جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## أناشيد المطر

يا الله يا الله يا الله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله يا الله ياالله ياالله

----------


## ام الحلوين

ياالله
ياالله 
ياالله
ياالله
ياالله
ياالله 
ياالله 
ياالله
ياالله
ياالله

الله يعطيك الف عافيه

ورحم الله والديك ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآلــه الطيبين الطاهرين .

يااللّــه
يااللّــه
يااللّــه
يااللّــه
يااللّــه
يااللّــه
يااللّــه
يااللّــه
يااللّــه
يااللّــه .

----------


## Sweet Magic

يا الله يا الله
يا الله ياالله
ياالله يالله 
ياالله يا الله
ياالله ياالله

----------


## Hussain.T

ياالله
ياالله 
ياالله
ياالله
ياالله
ياالله 
ياالله 
ياالله
ياالله
ياالله

----------


## Sweet Magic

ياالله
ياالله 
ياالله
ياالله
ياالله
ياالله 
ياالله 
ياالله
ياالله
ياالله

----------


## مجد0

*ياالله..ياالله..يالله..ياالله..ياالله*
*ياالله..يالله..يالله..يالله..ياالله*
*اللهم عجل لوليك الفرج*

----------


## Sweet Magic

ياالله
ياالله 
ياالله
ياالله
ياالله
ياالله 
ياالله 
ياالله
ياالله
ياالله

----------

